# Leaving Town....



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Not to long ago we had a discussion on how much personal info is too much. I'm wondering if posting planned trips is a good thing or is it too much info for the bad guys and lets them know exactly when your house will be vacant and unattended. What do y'all think?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

There's 8 houses on our street, and 3 of those are police officers









Which is a good thing, because we park the Outback in the driveway so it's pretty obvious when we're gone!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
Don't think it matters if they know you're gone for a long trip, or not. Prior to buying my OB, I was gone to Atlanta for the weekend, and there was a vehicle parked in the driveway, and you can't see what's parked in the rear from the road (6' privacy fence). Someone tried to break into the house. But, thanks to a good alarm system (every door and window is wired, plus a motion detector), they managed to get the storm door open, but when they tried to bust the door down, just the vibration set off the alarm!! It screams "LEAVE THE PREMISES IMMEDIATELY>THE AUTHORITIES HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED, etc., etc." They were stupid to try it, to start with, because I have signs in the yard, and it's a local company that responds immediately. I was in Atlanta, and they reached me on my cell phone. It was a little over $1,000 to have it installed, and $20/mo to monitor. It also has speakers outside.......I am THINKING they were hauling butt!!








Darlene action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Scrib said:


> There's 8 houses on our street, and 3 of those are police officers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My police officer neighbor ended up investigating the break-in at my old house.......







We too, had a whole family of Baltimore County Cops living on my court of 10 homes. Funny thing is that when they dusted and ran the prints. There were two hits...My wife's and mine.







DW teaches and I have a Clearance, both of us are in the FBI database....









Currently, I depend on my alarm system. We also park in the driveway!

To answer Vdub's question. I guess it would be an individuals choice. I had a sig, but never gave that info. My $.02

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a heads up to the robbers. The husband dosen't camp and carries a BIG gun.And everything worth sealing is in the Outback anyway.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well for us we have pretty nosey neighbors
And there is always a family checking in on stuff at all hours of the day

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We almost never have a car in the driveway, the are always in the garage. We also have a couple of the timers that I put on the lights in the house. I have them set to turn on different lights in the house at the times that they normally are on and shut them off at our normal bedtime. I have 4 of them, you can get them at Target for $5-$10 each and it makes it look like people are in the house. Of course we have my inlaws that live next door, I know all of the local police and let them know when I will be out of town for more that a few days, and if all else fails we have the attack parrot in the house.....if someone breaks in he will make so much noise that they wouldn't be able to stay!!!

Gary


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Just because we are away does not mean the house is every totally empty. My mother only lives a mile away, mom-in-law is only three miles down the road and then there are sister, brother in law and such.

The dogs get better attention when we are out of town than when we are in town, and the house looks as lived in as if we were here.

MK

Oh and the police car for the neighbor accross the street doesn't hurt.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

vdub,

That is a thought, but like everyone else said, if the bad guys are casing the neighborhood anyway, and see the Outback there one day, and gone the next, they are going to suspect that no one is home.

And beside, my address, even the city/town that I live in is not anywhere in the forum, so, if they can find my house among the 903,000 residents of Fairfield county, they've done their homework, and nothing I'm going to do is going to stop them.

Besides, we only take the dogs on weekend trips. When we go away for anymore then a few days, we have a friend who house sits. I can't even walk into my house without the 8 legged, 185# burglar alarms going off.

But, your point being taking, I took the dates off my sig.

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Good suggestion

I do all the same, put lights on timers add all the safety locks, don't have any monetary valuables in the house and if someone can walk away with my 300 lb TV then my insurance will cover a new flat panel. I make sure I stop the paper and the mail, let the neighbors know I'm gone.

The Outback i the driveway is a new thing though, when were gone it's gone, gotta give that some thought. Maybe park it back at my brothers when were not planning a trip for a while.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing beats knowing your neighbors and letting them know when youâ€™re leaving town.

Of course, they probably already know this when they see the Outback pull away from your house.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I think I'd be more concerned posting exactly where I'll be on vacation than the general location of where I live. There's probably not too many Outbacks on the OBX but small towns sometimes have their advantages. Plus I've got the nosiest neighbors in the world.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> Not to long ago we had a discussion on how much personal info is too much. I'm wondering if posting planned trips is a good thing or is it too much info for the bad guys and lets them know exactly when your house will be vacant and unattended. What do y'all think?
> [snapback]96793[/snapback]​










A very valid point, Colonel. Also, the primary reason we are divesting ourselves of our sticky house - no worry about renters, vandalism, the ever-rising tributes to the tax leaches - er, I mean, ongoing fixed expenses...

http://www.annesauctions.com/kansasauction...x?AuctionID=213

Everything up for adoption except DW, DD, the rig, and enough tools to keep it moving.

Slug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

All my neighbors know when we go, heck their kids feed our cat. I don't worry to much about it.

Speaking of... I'm outta here


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I think I'd be more concerned posting exactly where I'll be on vacation than the general location of where I live. There's probably not too many Outbacks on the OBX but small towns sometimes have their advantages. Plus I've got the nosiest neighbors in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












No, you don't. One more reason... We've been here 28 years, and it really frosts these nosey, overbearing, rules are for everyone else slow-learners that we don't play their games or get involved in their gossip. Leaving them alone and hoping for the same seems to be something they can't forgive. 
We're not really anti-social, even though it sounds that way. We have nothing in common with these folks, and vastly different values. It's just better to avoid them altogether.

Slug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

So long as you don't post too much personal info in Outbackers (last name, specific part of town, etc) then there is not much risk that somebody can match you to your specific house. This is especially true in the big places.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vdub,
BTW, if you live in the city or county and are going to be gone for an extended period of time and are worried about break-ins, etc., just notify the police/sheriff office and they will be glad to keep an eye on it. Stopping the mail/paper, and all the other ideas on here should be a great help, too!
Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> Not to long ago we had a discussion on how much personal info is too much. I'm wondering if posting planned trips is a good thing or is it too much info for the bad guys and lets them know exactly when your house will be vacant and unattended. What do y'all think?
> [snapback]96793[/snapback]​


I err on the side of caution here (OK, maybe "just a little" paranoia







) and typically don't post planned trips ahead of time. For anyone driving by it's pretty obvious whether the Outback is in the driveway or not, but I figure no sense posting for the whole internet world to see exactly when I'll be gone or where I'll be going.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We could plan robberies around all the Outbcack rallies. We know when they're out of town. I had the same concerns and generally limit personal info I post on the web. My bigger concern is all the traffic driving by my house when they see me loading up the Outback to leave on a trip. Have neighbors pick up the paper, get a security system, and put some lights on timers.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm with Sluggo. We sold the house last weekend. Have to be out by 10Jun. At the moment, our Outback will be our home.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> I'm with Sluggo. We sold the house last weekend. Have to be out by 10Jun. At the moment, our Outback will be our home.
> [snapback]98190[/snapback]​


Sweet!









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats why I like my city because it's so stretched out I could be anywhere
Live in one town and have another town phone #









Don


----------

